# New huntin dog!



## sk8nrob (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am looking for a new dog- trying the huntin breed this time! I was wondering how well the beagle would do. I have not heard much about them around the site and I just think a gsp would not fit well with my other house/hiking dog. I have tried labs as well but I thought I would try something different. Does anyone know where I could get more info on them or possibly a breeder. Thanks!
Robert


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why a Beagle?? What about a Brittany or a Setter? GWP, Viszla, Weim, any of the other pointers, maybe even a Golden Retriever (there are smaller dogs than the show Goldens). I just am curious what made you choose the Beagle over the other "hunters". Would you actually be using the Beagle to hunt anything or would it be a "family dog"? I've been around several Beagles used for family dogs and they're cute and fun..... 8)


----------



## sk8nrob (Sep 14, 2007)

I would really be up for any type of dog, the dog I have now is about 40 pounds and a foot and a half off of the ground tops, it just seemed like a beagle would be a good partner for him. I would honestly be up for any type of dog as long as It stayed around the 40 to 50 pound range. I would use it for hunting as much as I can, but it would be nice to have a family dog as well. I am not looking for something that has to be easily trained either.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, a Beagle would fit your smaller size category too..... and it would be a good family dog. I have been around several Brittanys also... if you're upland hunting and the breeding is a good line, you should wind up with a smaller dog with good instincts so you might have to train a little bit to get it ready to hunt in the field..... I'd guess anyway. Perhaps some of the other upland hunters can ring in with their thoughts. Brittany Spaniels would be in your small dog category though and I think that some of your pointers and stuff would be too but they might be a little too wound up for your smaller dog you've already got. Just my thoughts on it... good luck with your search.

Just out of curiousity, what is the dog you have now? And another dog you might check out that I forgot to mention is maybe a ****er or something along those lines.... I don't know if anyone hunts over those here or not. 8)


----------



## sk8nrob (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a dachshund pug mix. He actually is a pretty good squirrel dog, and not a dog you see every day. I will post a picture if you want to see it later when I get home. He does well with the neighbors boxer and the chihuahua, and I had been looking at brittanys for a while but I was not sure how well they do with smaller dogs (rebel is about 14 inches at the top of his head) but I have another neighbor who just got a brit from idaho. do you know of anyone who has pups at the moment?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't man... sorry. You might check out Utahbirddogs.com and see if anyone over there knows of anything. The female Brittany that hung out around our place before she died used to run with my dog, a mini Schnauzer, a couple GSPs, and my huge dog... so all sizes and she was fine with all of them. Yeah, post that pic of your dog... my fiance loves pugs and would love to see the pic of your dog I'm sure.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I will second the ****er Spaniel. I bought one for the wife while she was pregnant and they are a great family/campanion/hunting dog. If you want one that is a little better at hunting, I would look at the French ****er. There is two breeds the English and the Frensh. They are very loyal and will give you their all. The dog is great with my other dogs and also with my new puppy, he is also great with my 14 month old daughter who tugs and hits him all day long. 

They will go outdoors and hike with you all day long, and then when your back at camp or home they will cuddle up with you. After having this dog in the home, my house will always have a ****er in it.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're intersted in hunting ****ers, and willing to wait for a litter; I can point you to a breeder of field bred American ****ers who has hunt titled dogs.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Why the hunting breed? Are you looking to get into upland game? If so then stay away from the beagle. My vote will go for the GSP even though you said it wouldn't fit your needs, I have two and take them hiking/camping etc. My male goes a little further out, my female will always stay in sight and will check in from time to time.

GSP's are great pets, hunting partners and family members. I would not rule this breed out.


----------



## sk8nrob (Sep 14, 2007)

I brought rebel over to the neighbors house last night and he seemed to do very well with the britt  . would it be better to get a female or male for the breed? I just dont want a power struggle between the dogs. Oh, I found a pup picture of the dog and am posting it, I will see if I can find a newer one on my phone and post it. :mrgreen:


----------



## sk8nrob (Sep 14, 2007)

here is a newer picture- he is a tank at 40 pounds!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

GSPS ROCK said:


> ....then stay away from the beagle. My vote will go for the GSP even though you said it wouldn't fit your needs, I have two and take them hiking/camping etc. My male goes a little further out, my female will always stay in sight and will check in from time to time.
> 
> GSP's are great pets, hunting partners and family members. I would not rule this breed out.


I agree with *GSPS*. I'm assuming you want to hunt some kind of winged creatures, so stick with a versatile breed and invest in good breeding. you won't be disappointed. Beagles are known to be good rabbit hunters, but why limit yourself? My GWPs might be retreiving ducks and geese on Saturday then chuckar hunting on Sunday and back in the house with the family each night hogging up the couch space and letting the kids sit on them and pull their ears. 
Oh, and if you want to hunt rabbits, they do that to! and track, and trial, and .......


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Britts are great dogs, and very compatible with other dogs. If you are trying to stay on the small size, make sure that you look at the parents. Some American Britts are getting quite large, as they have been bred over the years for trial tests, etc. My last Am. Britt weighed in at around 70 lbs! (He was a freak of nature) I switched to French Britts. They are smaller, and different colored. Great pets, and hunters.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a gorgeous dog CC. Sk8nRob, your puppy pic was really cute too. I love that black/tan/white Brit though..... I've never seen one that color, just the liver or orange and white.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Riverrat. Tyke is now three years old, and has really progressed nicely. The other day, he made a retrieve on a blue grouse, over the edge of a ridge, chasing the thing clear to the bottom of the canyon. He came back about 4-5 minutes later with the bird, still alive, and not a tooth mark in it. I couldn't have been more thrilled. French Britts come in black / white, 
orange / white, liver / white, or in tri-colored schemes. The only draw-back of a French Britt is that they are very pricey. I guess because they are a little more hard to come by. Here are some puppy photos showing the different color combinations.








black/white/orange tri-color, and one orange/white (@ 6 weeks)








liver/white/orange tri-color (call name Reece)








orange/white @ about 5 months (call name Tex) Notice black noses, instead of pink.

Advertised as being "demons in the field, angels in the home." Certainly preferable over a barking beagle!


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I am here to tell you that CC's dog is the real deal, he goes all day long and if there are birds to find, he will find them.


----------



## BRITTMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I will have a litter of Britts ready about mid Nov., pm me if interested.










Both parents are awesome bird dogs, great with my family as well. 
Excellent lines.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is the Pink an American Britt trait as opposed to black for French? Hmmmm I better not show these pictures to Wendy.... we may not wind up getting another Lab after all.... :lol:


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

The pink nose is a trait for the orange/white Am. Britts. Liver/white Am. Britts have a dark brown nose. The French Britt has a black nose, although they start out pink. Shummy said some nice things about my dog, and I appreciate that. I don't believe the breed is necessarily "the best", but I do think they make a very versatile all around dog. I was raised around Am. Britts,(42 years) and love them equally well as the French variety. I would recommend owning an Am. Britt in a heartbeat. I simply wanted to try a smaller variety, and was intrigued at the unique color offering. The French Britt is also supposed to be bred for the foot hunter. These dogs will not range like a Shorthair, or like an EP. I didn't want a dog that does! Female Frenchies weigh in around 20-30 lbs. Males around 30-40 lbs. Oversize is a disqualification within the breeding standard. I do like the smaller size, and since these dogs are almost identical personalities with Am Britts, I will probably continue with the French variety.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all that good info... I'm a foot guy pretty exclusively also so I don't mind "boot lickers" as long as they find birds for me. I don't want a dog that walks behind me as I hunt (Buddy does that and its kind of annoying) but I don't want one going on point two ridges away because I figure birds will be gone long before I get there. :lol: If they're good family dogs, that works too because I have a younger daughter and my wife wants a dog that she can baby when I'm not hunting over it. A Lab would certainly fit the bill and it sounds like the Brittneys will do nicely as well..... hmmm well, I've got nothing but time so thank you for giving me something else to think about CC. I'll be sure and show your pictures to my fiance Wendy, if for no other reason than to hear her reaction and see if it was the same as mine. They're very good looking dogs.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat, I don't think you would be dissapointed. I was never a brit fan and had never even seen a french brit until I started hunting with CC, but his dog has me convinced of their ability.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Might have to sway you back to a lab check these out!









The dam is a Master Hunter who hunts upland including chuckar, quail, hun, pheasant and grouse. The sire is an Amatuer Field Champion. More in the trading post.

Laura


----------

